# [V/T] PC Games: CoD 4, Far Cry 2, Frontlines Fuel Of War, Arma



## ThornWithin (19. Oktober 2009)

Mitterweile alles durch, brauch ich daher net mehr.
 Würd gerne gegen was aktuelleres tauschen, würde aber auch verkaufen.
 einfach mal was anbieten! 

 mfg
 Thorn Within


----------



## ThornWithin (20. Oktober 2009)

danke fürs angebot!
 bin zwar fan der serie, hätte es aber lieber für konsole, prügeln aufm PC find ich net so toll.
 hast du nohc was, was du anbieten könntest!? bin wenns um PC games geht eher so der shooter fan^^


----------



## GameZocker92 (20. Oktober 2009)

Hätte hier einen Steam Account mit Leaf 4 Dead rumliegen.
  Außerdem noch Crysis, Crysis Warhead und Dead Space.
 Das wars an Shootern ^^

  Hätte interesse an CoD 4 und evtl FC 2

  MfG


----------



## ThornWithin (20. Oktober 2009)

leider nix interessantes für mich dabei 

 CoD4 und FC2 würd ich auch zum kauf anbieten.
 bin hier noch ziemlich neu und weis net wie die preise so stehen. 
 wenn du interesse hast, mach mir einfach ein angebot!


----------



## ACM (21. Oktober 2009)

Könnte dir Stranglehold, GRAW 2 und Dark Messiah of Might and Magic bieten, was dabei für dich?


----------



## hibbicon (21. Oktober 2009)

15 Euro für CoD 4

 hab 15


----------



## ThornWithin (21. Oktober 2009)

@ACM
 leider nichts für mich dabei!

 @hibbicon
 geht klar. ich schik dir ne PM!

 mfg
 ThornWithin


----------



## jupp009 (22. Oktober 2009)

welche version von FC2 ist es (DE, EN, US ?) was möchtest du für fc2 haben?


----------



## ThornWithin (22. Oktober 2009)

hi,
 das spiel ist auf deutsch, USK 18.
 für 15€ gehört es dir!

 mfg
 ThronWithin


----------

